# Crystal and cascade hops



## willbrewry (15/9/15)

Anyone used both of these in a brew?


----------



## manticle (16/9/15)

You mean crystal hops as opposed to crystal grain/malt, yes? That's what the title suggests but worth checking


----------



## willbrewry (16/9/15)

manticle said:


> You mean crystal hops as opposed to crystal grain/malt, yes? That's what the title suggests but worth checking


sure am


----------

